# updating packages



## presario (Jul 5, 2010)

How do i update a specific package to a newer version? All resources (including the handbook) I've read are about using the ports collection. I just want to update by downloading binary version without having to compile.

Thanks.


----------



## zeiz (Jul 5, 2010)

install sysutils/bsdadminscripts that includes a utility called *pkg_upgrade*.

Another option is to use *portupgrade* or *portmaster* with *-PP* option (upgrade only from packages).


----------



## phoenix (Jul 5, 2010)

pkg_upgrade and portmaster can be configured to work without a ports tree installed (no /usr/ports at all).  Thus, they can work in a packages-only environment.

portupgrade requires the ports tree to be installed, and requires that the ports db (/usr/ports/INDEX*.db) and the package db (/var/db/pkg/pkgdb I think) be always kept in sync with the ports tree, further requiring that you always keep the ports tree up-to-date.

IOW, if you want to deal with nothing but binary packages, then don't use portupgrade.


----------



## rbelk (Jul 6, 2010)

Guys, I will try a base install of FreeBSD and only use pkg_upgrade to install a GUI system then report the results.


----------



## lyuts (Jul 6, 2010)

When using portmaster you might need to set PACKAGESITE environment variable.


----------

